# [Off] Quelle distrib pour une (trés) petite config

## Ray ishido

Salut,

voila le defit: trouver un distrib qui tourne sur un x86 a 133Mhz, 16Mo de ral 640 Mo de HD.

il faut une interface graphique, un navigateur web, et peut-être une suite bureautique.

alors possible?

Merci

----------

## nonas

16 Mo de RAM je dirais que ça va être très très difficile pour faire tourner X déjà.

Faut essayer avec une debian réglée aux petits oignons. (ou damn small linux)

----------

## gglaboussole

je sais pas si c'est possible, franchement ! 

une piste pour le wm : pekwm... jamais vu plus léger

----------

## ryo-san

oui c possible mais a quel prix   :Rolling Eyes: 

voila quelques conseils :

- DSL come conseillé ( Damn Small Linux ) ou puppy linux

- Démarrer X en 16 voire 8 bits

- Pour le navigateur, apres moults essais, le plus approprié est links ( links -g  :Smile:  )

- Pour la suite bureautique => emacs   :Laughing: 

- Pour le gestionnaire de fenetre c'est chaud , mais ca devrais tourner avec les *box ( flux, open ... (?) )

- Surtout eviter tout ce qui touche au gtk et qt sous peine de swap incessant.

----------

## ryo-san

 :Embarassed:   planté de bouton    :Smile: 

J'ai aussi testé window maker qui s'en sortait super bien mais il me semble que j'avais rajouté 16 MO de ram pour un total de 32 donc sur une config similaire a la tienne.

j'ai essayé les deux distros citées , freebsd qui s'en sortait presque mieux, puis j'ai finalement mis une gentoo et tout compilé via distcc.C'est cette option qui fonctionnais le mieux , seulement ca demande qq compilations et un peu plus d'espace disque.

bon courage.

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a LA distribution qui tourne sur ce type de machine : DeLi :

 *Quote:*   

> DeLi Linux pour « Desktop Light » (bureau léger). C'est une distribution Linux pour les vieux ordinateurs, du 486 au Pentium II (et équivalents). Orienté bureautique, elle inclut des clients E-mail, un navigateur web graphique, ainsi qu'un traitement de texte, un tableur, etc. L'installation complète comprenant X.org, ainsi que des outils de développement, ne nécessite pas plus de 350 Mo sur le disque dur.
> 
> L 'astuce, DeLi Linux n'utilise que des logiciels alternatifs « légers ». Si vous cherchez le dernier KDE, GNOME ou Mozilla, vous ne trouverez pas votre bonheur avec DeLi Linux. L'ordinateur de test, un 486 portable avec 16 Mo de RAM, fait fonctionner toutes les applications fournies avec DeLi Linux de manière fluide.

 

----------

## ryo-san

connaissais pas , mais je reste perplexe pour firefox ...

----------

## Temet

Euh, ça dit justement que faut pas rêver pour les produits mozilla!

----------

## ryo-san

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, ça dit justement que faut pas rêver pour les produits mozilla!

 

ca dit que si on cherche le dernier ... faut pas rever, nuance   :Wink: 

mate  le screenshot 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Sur le screenshot trouvé sur le lien donné par Magic Banana Le navigateur est konq-e un navigateur basé sur QT/Embedded

Mais c'est vrai y'a Firefox 1.5 de fourni aussi, liste de paquets : http://www.delilinux.de/packages.txt

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, ça dit justement que faut pas rêver pour les produits mozilla!

 

Il me semble que Opera est assez léger... Pensez-vous qu'on peut l'utiliser sur des configs anciennes (genre Pentium 120 avec 64Mo de RAM) ? Je sais c'est pas libre mais bon...

----------

## Ray ishido

Salut,

Merci pour vos réponses. j'avais aussi pensé a DSL mais je connaissait pas DeLi, je vais essayé.

evidement un emacs, link, e MC serait le top pour cette becane, mais l'utilisateur pour qui je retape le pc va certainement pas acrocher...  :Sad: 

je post une fois la bete installé pour donner un retour  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Il y a aussi la distribution toutou linux qui est très légère et en plus elle est française.

toutou

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Et trouver un PC d'occase pas trop cher mais plus puissant, n'est-ce pas une meilleure solution ?

Il y a aussi des réseaux genre http://www.freecycle.org où des gens donnent ce qui traîne dans leurs caves et greniers. Je viens ainsi de liquider un "vieux" Athlon Thunderbird 800 avec 1Go de RAM pour une asso Linux dans ma région...

----------

## Ray ishido

merci pour vos reponses

héhé, Titoucha, dans mon cas il la faudrais plustot en portuguais...  :Wink:  c'est pour retaper le pc du frere de ma copine, qui n'est pas vraiment "fluent in french"  :Wink:   :Laughing:  (cf ma localisation dans mon profile)

Xavier, ça serait le top mais ici a la fac ils nous filent des PII 400 sous win 98 pour faire des doctorats... pour des machines plus puissante il faut que tu l'achete avec les fond materiel de ta bourses. bref, tout ça pour dire que malheureusement ce genre de reseau n'existe pas encore ici.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah ok  :Smile: 

Pour info, j'ai installé une gentoo sur un PII 266 avec 128M de RAM : ça marche super bien, il faut juste être trèèèès patient pour la compilation (emerge -e world prend une semaine). Si tu as un pc plus puissant, compile une gentoo dans un chroot, puis emballe le tout avec un bon tar -cvpf.

----------

